# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  مشکل در اتصال به my sql

## mohsen.mkn2

سلام یه نرم افزار دارم مینویسم با C#‎‎‎  و با  فایل php  فایل کانکتور ساختم ولی ارتباط با  دیتابیس وصل میشه ولی نمیتون ازلاعات بخونه و نشون بده برای مثال کد زیر نگاه کنید<?php

$hostname='localhost';
$username='otMoh';
$password='';

try {

    //$dbh=new PDO("mysql:host='localhost';dbname=sirjanbi_bim",$  username,$password);
     $dbh= new PDO('mysql:dbname=sirjanbi_bim;host=localhost', 'oh', 'kn');


    /*** QUERY ****/
    $sql='SELECT * FROM T_user';
    
    $stmt=$dbh->query($sql);
    
    if($stmt->rowCount() <= -1)
        echo "true";
        else
        echo "false";
    
}catch(PDOException $e) {
 echo $e->getMessage();



اتصال به درستی انجام میشه ولی هیچ پیغامی نشون نمیده. 

پیشاپیش از دوستان و سرورانی  که راهنمایی میکنند متشکرم

----------

